# Bacon Weave BLT



## sw2geeks (May 28, 2013)

Made some mini bacon weaves this weekend to make some BLT sandwiches. It was sort of a bacon weave warm-up for a bacon weave meatloaf demo I am doing at a local Williams Sonoma next Saturday. 

Here are some pics.















































I also shot some step-by-step pictures of doing the weave that is in the slide show in the story link here.
http://www.dfw.com/2013/05/28/798909/weekend-chef-bacon-weave-blt.html


----------



## cschoedler (May 28, 2013)

im in love


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 28, 2013)

Quality sandwich. You've eluded my biggest pet peeve when sandwiches are served at most restaurants. They pile everything up in the center of the bread. Pisses me off when I have to reconstruct a poorly made sandwich because someone couldn't care less about how it was piled.


----------



## Zwiefel (May 28, 2013)

clever idea...beautiful photos...hope it was as good as it looks!


----------



## Mike9 (May 28, 2013)

Nice weave


----------



## wsfarrell (May 28, 2013)

So a BLT with onions becomes a BLOT?


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 28, 2013)

stunning.

no mayo?


----------



## sw2geeks (May 28, 2013)

wsfarrell said:


> So a BLT with onions becomes a BLOT?




Onions are defiantly optional


----------



## sw2geeks (May 28, 2013)

boomchakabowwow said:


> stunning.
> 
> no mayo?








Here is the mayo


----------



## bikehunter (May 28, 2013)

Man o' man....I just had lunch. Why do I feel so damn hungry again?


----------



## Dardeau (May 28, 2013)

No salt and pepper on the tomato?


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2013)

Saw this thread and immediately made a woven BLT, with grated miso cured yolk, on croissant.


----------



## sw2geeks (May 28, 2013)

GlassEye said:


> Saw this thread and immediately made a woven BLT, with grated miso cured yolk, on croissant.



Sounds Great! Of course it did not happen if there is no photo... :biggrin:


----------



## bear1889 (May 28, 2013)

When I saw the mayo I wanted to make a blt using Spanish milk mayo.

I almost pasted the URL to the site of the recipe i used but I am unsure of the rules regarding links.


----------



## GlassEye (May 28, 2013)

sw2geeks said:


> Sounds Great! Of course it did not happen if there is no photo... :biggrin:



I made sure to leave no evidence.


----------



## panda (May 29, 2013)

dont see the pics??? add avocado and i'm drooling.


----------



## mc2442 (May 29, 2013)

Hold the onions please.....then yes please!


----------



## scotchef38 (May 29, 2013)

Couldnt you use 2 bits of bacon weave and put the lettuce and tomato inside thus eliminating that pesky bread.


----------



## r_icke (May 29, 2013)

Cool idea! Got to try it sometime.


----------

